# reprograming bachman dcc on board locos



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

hi, i bought 2 sante fe bachman w/dcc on board. they are used some and they were supposed to be set back to 3 however thats not the case. i did finally get them to go. one on 1 and the other on 9 but they worked in reverse like forward is reverse and backwards is frontwards. i cant go in and reprogram the addy on them either. so can anyone tell me how to reset the decoder on said units. i use the prodigy express. thanks for any help

edit, i was just reading some more and it seems that some decoders can only be programed on the prog track, so i guess ill go swicth wires and find out.


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

hey it worked, everything is fine now,thanks


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

well was going to say the manual covers this but guess you found that out.


----------

